
SPIDR – News aggregator - lainon
http://spidr.today
======
blackbrokkoli
Love the implementation and the UI - excellent job on using screen estate and
best practices like small sticky header. Such information density while still
looking modern is rare!

However I can't help but notice how much this shows just how meaningless and
toxic news have become (or always have been).

About every single tile seems to be either

* boxed emotions, mostly in form of a dramatic two digit body count without even hinting at the underlying causes or why this should interest me other than because "oh my good poor people".

* statements of opinion by people who are highly paid to write such pieces, which may have _some_ value as a Litmus test for the general-general relationship of entities X and Y, again while completely failing to convey relevance or context.

What do I gain from this, besides a faux warm feeling in the chest that I'm
now an "informed voter" or something?

------
kencausey
It may be too late but it would be nice to replace the URL with the
[https://spidr.today/](https://spidr.today/) variant.

------
neoteo
Been wishing for something like this for a long time One day we’ll hopefully
have the AI synthesize a précis that takes all its sources into account.

